# Latvia - One photo per post (thread open to all)



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Due to the fact that I didn't find a thread for posting various pictures from Latvia, I decided to begin with this. The thread is open for everyone who wants to share us, pictures from this beautiful country. 

I'll begin with Riga, because it's the main city and the capital of Latvia

Riga. by nikonaft, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gauja river*

Gauja river 32930041- by igor.meiden, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jaunmokas Manor - Zemgale*

Jaunmoku Pils Palace by Lee Jongwon, on Flickr


----------



## Fredal Öblind (Nov 22, 2012)

really beautiful, please go on


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Veczemju Cliffs - Vidzeme*

20110613. Latvia. Veczemju Red Cliffs. 2386. - EXPLORED by Tiina Gill (On and off), on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Fredal Öblind said:


> really beautiful, please go on


thanks 

*Sigulda castle - Vidzeme*

Siguldos pilis | Sigulda Castle by MariukasM, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lake Bicānu*








photo: Early morning at Lake Bicānu / Agrs rīts pie Bicānu ezera by Mimi Serada on panoramio


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gauja National Park - Vidzeme*

Latvia, Vidzeme region by Peter Fenďa, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

Riga old town, central square by SpirosK photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

Old Town Riga View by drrobert1, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

Old Town. by Ashley R. Good, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tuja - Vidzeme*

Untitled by Andrew Ismailov, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ventspils - Kurzeme*

Ventspils city | Latvia by Doncikas, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ventspils - Kurzeme*

ventspils by ugblasig, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ventspils - Kurzeme*

Ventspils by Klinne, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tukums Zemagle*

Tukums by Eemeez, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tukums Zemagle*

Tukums church by Lithuanian Tours, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tukums Zemagle*

Nice building at Tukums by Lithuanian Tours, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Daugava river in Lielvārde - Vidzeme*

Daugava the greatest river of Latvia by Elina.Baranovska, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

Riga, Latvia by Ralph Grizzle, on Flickr


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Latvia has a feeling that is example how would look Scandinavia countries If it had been occupied by Soviet Union. By the way very intresting Koknese castle ruins


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Latvia is a beautiful country.

Summer sunset in Liepája









Summer sunset in Liepája, by Jindřich Běťák, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Temperate broadleaf forest in Abruka









Abruka salumets juunikuus, by Marko Eesti, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Lovely..!


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

*Jaunmoku castle*


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

View of Riga from St. Peter's church









Vistas desde la iglesia de San Pedro, Riga, Letonia, by Poco a poco, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Amatciems*

UNE CITE DE REVE EN LETTONIE: AMATCIEMS / DREAM CITY IN LATVIA: AMATCIEMS par tamycoladelyves, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Amatciems*

UNE CITE DE REVE EN LETTONIE: AMATCIEMS / DREAM CITY IN LATVIA: AMATCIEMS par tamycoladelyves, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jurmala*

Villa balnéaire (Jurmala, Lettonie) par dalbera, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jurmala*

La plage à Jurmala (Lettonie) par dalbera, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Depeched said:


> *Jaunmoku castle*
> http://imageshack.us/a/img543/8941/imgp6785a.jpg


@Depeched: Please add credits on that photo or i will have to delete and i dont want that.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

Lettonie_006 par Perfecta2311, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

lettonie-riga124.JPG par djwebnormandy, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

lettonie-riga167.JPG par djwebnormandy, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

lettonie-riga160.JPG par djwebnormandy, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

lettonie-riga072.JPG par djwebnormandy, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

lettonie-riga081.JPG par djwebnormandy, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

lettonie-riga169.JPG par djwebnormandy, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rundāle Palace*

Le parc et le palais de Rundale par dalbera, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rundāle Palace*

Le parc du palais de Rundale par dalbera, sur Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ludza*

Ludzas Mazais ezers by kaspars1985, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ludza*

Ludza by MariukasM, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Ludza by MariukasM, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

190 Ludza - Gesamtsicht by Kenan2, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Ludza by lienestrkzh, on Flickr


----------



## anjansons (Feb 27, 2010)

East Latvia Creative Service Center ''Zeimuļs'', Rēzekne 










Jevģenijs Ņikitins, Panoramio 
http://www.panoramio.com/user/353353?with_photo_id=82682637


----------



## anjansons (Feb 27, 2010)

Mark Rothko Art Centre, Daugavpils










Jevģenijs Ņikitins, Panoramio 
http://www.panoramio.com/user/353353...to_id=82682637


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gauja River*

The Gaujas river in Latvia by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jaunmoku pils*

Jaunmoku Pils by Casey Hugelfink, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

A Truly New Castle.. by zhaneel, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Turaida castle and Gauja river*

sigulda by ©Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Art Nouveau ornament in Riga:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

Landmarks of Riga, Latvia by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jekabpils*

Latvian village by Flitshans, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*
Summer in Riga by Flitshans, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Orthodox Cathedral, Riga*

Orthodox cathedral - Riga, Latvia by Jon & Katia, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ventspils*

Sculpture of deer in Ventspils, Latvia by Booo_katt, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ventspils*

Ventspils by mara.dd - www.marasweltreisen.de, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

ventspils by ugblasig, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Ventspils_ balconies_2 by Liga_Eglite, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ventspils*

ventspils by ugblasig, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

1901 retro tram in the streets of Riga by payorivero, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tervete National Park*

Tervete Nature Park by Leante, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tervete National Park*

Tervete National Park, Latvia. by Alyurik, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

Rīga ¦ 2014 by Birk Karsten Ecke, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

Rīga ¦ 2014 by Birk Karsten Ecke, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

Rīga ¦ 2014 by Birk Karsten Ecke, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ķemeri National Park*

Morning in the Ķemeri raised bog by jsenniko, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ķemeri National Park*

Morning in Moorland by Arvīds Barānovs, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ķemeri National Park*

Ķemeri National Park by fede_gen88, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Morning in the Ķemeri raised bog by jsenniko, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Ķemeru nacionālais parks, Lielā tīreļa laipa by osmaike, on Flickr


----------



## irmscher9 (Apr 21, 2013)

I love photos of Bogdy


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you :cheers:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

View on Riga,

View on Riga, Latvia by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nativity Cathedral, Riga,

Nativity Cathedral, Riga, Latvia by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Our Lady of Sorrows Church, Riga, 

Our Lady of Sorrows Church, Riga, Latvia by Ferry Vermeer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lettland - Latvia, Riga

Lettland - Latvia, Riga 24 by Rolf Piepenbring, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lettland - Latvia, Riga 25 by Rolf Piepenbring, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The street of many colours. Trokšņu iela, Old town, Riga,

The street of many colours. Trokšņu iela, Old town, Riga, Latvia. by Suzanne takes you down, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Untitled by kuestenkind, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

November sunset by alex melsitov (www.melsitov.com), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Riga

Riga, Latvia by Cisneiros, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Railway Bridge, Riga

Railway Bridge, Riga by andrej.svetlov, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Riga*

Riga (Letonia, Latvia, Latvija) HDR by Daniel Vinuesa, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Latvija by anigus, on Flickr


----------



## irmscher9 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Cat House, Riga*

The Cat House in Riga, Latvia by horner.andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Rīga - Melnais Kakis by 天煞烏龜, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bērzciems*

Sunrise in Bērzciems, Latvia by Kristaps Hercs, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Zvārtes rock*

Zvārtes iezis by Ineta23, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Zvartes rock by andissvare1, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sigulda*

Golden Sigulda by Andrey Gavrish, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bridge over Gauja river in Priekuļi*

Bridge over Gauja by Andrek81, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Daugvapils citadel*









http://nevgen.livejournal.com/


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Daugvapils citadel*









http://nevgen.livejournal.com/


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Daugvapils citadel*









http://nevgen.livejournal.com/


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bauska*

Bauska (Lettland) by ritsch48, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The old part of Riga*

Old Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Abava river*

Abavas rumba by Ineta23, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Abava waterfall*

Abavas Rumba by Tornny, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Venta waterfall*

Surprinsingly, Venta waterfall is the widest waterfall in Europe, 240 m wide 

Venta waterfall Kuldiga, Latvia by mkphotonet, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Ventas rumba. Platākais ūdenskritums Eiropā by zilupe, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Ventas rumba by Alexey.B., on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The place where Gauja meets the Baltic Sea*

Gauja flow into sea by BriedisK, on Flickr


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Bogdy said:


> *Abava waterfall*
> 
> Abavas Rumba by Tornny, on Flickr


Really beautiful...Bogdy, thanks for sharing :applause: :cheers2:


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Cesis Castle (built in 13th. century, Gothic)*










by me


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Cesis Castle*










by me


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Cesis*










by me


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cēsis*

Cēsis Castle by fede_gen88, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cēsis*

Cēsis by Latvia – Best Enjoyed Slowly, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Liepaja*

Liepaja_City 2.13, Latvia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Liepaja*

Liepaja_City 2.10, Latvia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Liepaja*

liepaja by dincis_mincis, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The amber clock, Liepaja*

Liepaja Amber clock by MoNoVi, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Liepaja*

LIEPAJA by davis_janis, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Liepaja*

Liepaja by MoNoVi, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Liepaja*

Liepaja by MoNoVi, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Liepaja*

Liepaja_City 2.33, Latvia by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Liepaja*

Liepaja by EdgarsFoto, on Flickr


----------

